

A Little Kelp from My Friends - tintinnabula
http://luckypeach.com/a-little-kelp-from-my-friends/

======
daveloyall
What are those weird jpgs in the middle of the document?

    
    
        <img class="alignnone wp-image-1862 size-full"
             src="http://104.200.17.162/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/1-NIymPARSs8VUS67yCReiTw.jpeg"
             alt="1-NIymPARSs8VUS67yCReiTw"
             height="667"
             width="1000">

~~~
caffeinewriter
Just accompanying images. For some reason, it's set to an IP instead of the
same URL as the site, but if you replace said IP with the site URL
(luckypeach.com) it will load.

~~~
daveloyall
Oh. Yesterday these came up as pictures of the filename. Like, white
background, black text. Today, at least one of them is a picture of kelp.

